

Interface design at its best - Swype - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/2008/09/interface-design-at-its-best---swype.html

======
pedalpete
cool concept with the swyping, but isn't it time for something better than the
qwerty layout for this?

though my fingers have learned where to press on the keyboard, I don't think
my mind would be as good at swiping across like this.

